# MY VIZSLA THE FASHION GENIUS



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Using very precise biting techniques, Liesel has turned her favourite blanket into a poncho, and she has been sleeping in it every night.
Here are some photos of her modelling it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha! She could be the first dog designer on Project Runway. Go for it, Liesel!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Love it. A new V fashion statement 8)


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Very clever puppy. Perhaps, he is trying to tell you it is time to shop for his outfit?


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL, your dog really did this ? That is so cute!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Big Ruds winter jacket a tad light in the loafers He Said  ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That is super cute! I have a quilt and a blanket on the couch for the dogs to sleep on and Penny will burrow into the blanket until she's covered. But if she's laying on the bed and I try to cover her up with a blanket she will get up and walk away. I guess she only likes to be covered up on her terms.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Haha oh yeah Liesel only really settles when she's covered up, though she's happy for someone else to do it. She's made quite a few of her blankets into 'ponchos' now, because without a little hole she ends up too hot... so she sticks her nose out while she's asleep, it's very cute. (It also means that when I get her out of her crate in the morning she'll be in such a hurry to get out and see me, the poncho/blanket will get stuck around her neck and she'll need help out of it)


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Luckily Jasper doesn't chew, but he loves snuggle time in his blankets.

E.T. Phone Home


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

great picture marathonman!


----------

